# "...in a due use of the ordinary means..."



## KMK (Jan 21, 2008)

> WCF 1:7 All things in Scripture are not alike plain in themselves, nor alike clear unto all; yet those things which are necessary to be known, believed and observed for salvation, are so clearly propounded and opened in some place of Scripture or other, that not only the learned, but the unlearned, *in a due use of ordinary means*, may attain to a sufficient understanding of them.



What falls under the umbrella of 'ordinary means'?



> To understand the letter of Scripture we must know the language in which we read it, our natural powers must have reached some degree of maturity, and our minds must be unbiassed by prejudices and erroneous views. To understand the sprit of Scripture, and so to receive spritual profit from our reading, we must have spiritual discernment through the indwelling of the Spirit, and even by the spiritual man prayer must be used as a means to secure enlightenment. Rev John Macpherson



Would the list include:

Education 
Maturity/discipling
Instruction
Holy Spirit's guidance through prayer

Wouldn't everything on the list of 'ordinary means' be the responsibility/goal of the church? Are there 'ordinary means' that the church would leave to the family or the state?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 21, 2008)

The "ordinary means" in this context would simply be any and all sensory acquisition of knowledge, as well as reason and contemplation. In other words,, using the faculties God gave us.

There may be different levels of ability or access to the tools of knowledge, but the point of the paragraph is, that despite disparities like those there is no essential barrier to gaining the "knowledge of the truth" (1Tim2:4, 2Tim 3:7, Heb10:26). In all cases, God will supply whatever is lacking, but it is just so the point: saving faith is not a matter of "wisdom". It is simple, even "foolish" facts which, once believed by the least "qualified" is sufficient unto salvation. Therefore, even young children may be redeemed.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 21, 2008)

I am thinking means of grace here, as in Word, Sacrament and prayer. I suppose one could probably add fellowship with other believers, since a great deal of our understanding of Scriptures comes from that.


----------



## KMK (Jan 22, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> I am thinking means of grace here, as in Word, Sacrament and prayer. I suppose one could probably add fellowship with other believers, since a great deal of our understanding of Scriptures comes from that.



In our individualistic culture we might look at this phrase as applying to individuals, but don't the divines have in view the 'ordinary means' available to the church? And if any of those 'ordinary means' available to the church are marginalized, then the 'clearly propounded' doctrine of salvation is jeopardized.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jan 22, 2008)

KMK said:


> > WCF 1:7 All things in Scripture are not alike plain in themselves, nor alike clear unto all; yet those things which are necessary to be known, believed and observed for salvation, are so clearly propounded and opened in some place of Scripture or other, that not only the learned, but the unlearned, *in a due use of ordinary means*, may attain to a sufficient understanding of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have heard it said that the section of 1 Cor.1:17-2:16 is an explanation by the Apostle Paul of how the scripture is to be used as the means of our sanctification, comparing spiritual things, with spiritual. Line upon line, verse to verse.
Although the section of scripture can be used to address an individual christian, it is as the other posts have alluded to, that as we gather together to discuss the things of the Lord we meet unto edification. 
Many passages in both testaments speak of this among those who are faithful to God.



> 7But we speak the wisdom of God in a mystery, even the hidden wisdom, which God ordained before the world unto our glory:
> 
> 8Which none of the princes of this world knew: for had they known it, they would not have crucified the Lord of glory.
> 
> ...



I also think this passage from Malachi 3 speaks to this;


> 16Then they that feared the LORD spake often one to another: and the LORD hearkened, and heard it, and a book of remembrance was written before him for them that feared the LORD, and that thought upon his name.
> 
> 17And they shall be mine, saith the LORD of hosts, in that day when I make up my jewels; and I will spare them, as a man spareth his own son that serveth him.
> 
> 18Then shall ye return, and discern between the righteous and the wicked, between him that serveth God and him that serveth him not.


 It would seem as if those described as fearing the Lord,and serving Him are the same ones who speak often to one another. The subject no doubt would be what God is doing in there lives and what they are learning from scripture as they grow in grace,and a knowledge of the Lord Jesus Christ.



> Romans 15
> 1We then that are strong ought to bear the infirmities of the weak, and not to please ourselves.
> 
> 2Let every one of us please his neighbour for his good to edification.
> ...



Many posts here on the puritanboard seem to address this topic,and I know Rich speaks about this alot. The need of making disciples.
We post often about "covenant" children. Sometimes it seems as if the focus should be given equally to * covenant adults*!
The healtiest churches I have had a chance to visit are full of people whose heart desire is to demonstrate a love to Christ,and His body.
In other churches a corresponding sowing to the flesh, has a corresponding lack of graces evident. [ hospitality, encouragement, Godly conversation,etc


----------



## KMK (Jan 22, 2008)

So 'ordinary means' does not have in view an individual's education or intellect or 'schooling'. It is refering to the means of grace given to the church corporate.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2008)

I think what the divines were getting at is that the Bible is not some esoteric book which contains hidden mysteries unknowable to the ordinary layman without priestly instruction. The divines certainly understood and emphasized the value of Christ's gift to the church in providing pastors and teachers to feed the flock. There is a corporate aspect to understanding God's Word, 2 Peter 1.20, whereby there is no "private interpretation"; yet, at the same time, the Bible is God's Word to all sorts of people, both learned and unlearned. While babies and the mentally infirm may be unable to process that Word as we do and so are special cases, yet in the due use of ordinary means, God's Word is for all people. This, I think, includes both the personal aspects of one's mental gifts (ie., ability to read and comprehend), and their use in receiving the Word (approaching it reverently with the desire to hear the Shepard's voice and obey), the inward testimony of the Holy Spirit, and the corporate gifts of pastors, teachers, commentators and even holy conferences, as the Puritans used to say, ie., one brother sharpening another like iron. Here is a list of the ordinary means as given by Richard Greenham:

_A Profitable Treatise, Containing a Direction for the Reading and Understanding of the Holy Scriptures by Master Richard Grenham_:



> But that the reading of the Scriptures publicly in the Church of God, and privately by ourselves, is a special and ordinary means, if not to beget, yet to increase faith in us. It is likewise proved, Deut 6:6; Deut 11:18; Ps 1:2; John 5:39; Matt 14:15; Rom 15:14; 2 Pet 1:19; Neh 8:8; Acts 13:15; Acts 15:21. The manifold fruit which comes of the reading of the Scriptures proves the same.
> 
> Reading rather establisheth, than derogateth from preaching: for none can be profitable hearers of preaching, that have not been trained up in reading the Scriptures, or hearing them read.
> ...
> ...


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 22, 2008)

I certainly would not want to exclude the corporate aspects of the means of grace. Sacrament, of course, is done in an exclusively corporate setting. One does not get baptized (at least normally; Scripture does have an exception to this!) on one's own. Word and prayer have both individual aspects and corporate aspects, since both are done in both settings. Certainly, Ken, you raise a good point: our spiritual growth in knowledge and application of Scriptures' truths happens in a community. Certainly, in my own life, it has been other people who have taught me far far more than I have ever learned just by myself. Even books can be considered corporate, since one is joining the conversation that has extended for many long centuries.


----------



## KMK (Jan 22, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I think what the divines were getting at is that the Bible is not some esoteric book which contains hidden mysteries unknowable to the ordinary layman without priestly instruction. The divines certainly understood and emphasized the value of Christ's gift to the church in providing pastors and teachers to feed the flock. There is a corporate aspect to understanding God's Word, 2 Peter 1.20, whereby there is no "private interpretation"; yet, at the same time, the Bible is God's Word to all sorts of people, both learned and unlearned. While babies and the mentally infirm may be unable to process that Word as we do and so are special cases, yet in the due use of ordinary means, God's Word is for all people. This, I think, includes both the personal aspects of one's mental gifts (ie., ability to read and comprehend), and their use in receiving the Word (approaching it reverently with the desire to hear the Shepard's voice and obey), the inward testimony of the Holy Spirit, and the corporate gifts of pastors, teachers, commentators and even holy conferences, as the Puritans used to say, ie., one brother sharpening another like iron. Here is a list of the ordinary means as given by Richard Greenham:
> 
> _A Profitable Treatise, Containing a Direction for the Reading and Understanding of the Holy Scriptures by Master Richard Grenham_:
> 
> ...



That's excellent stuff, Andrew! Now I will have to get out my OED and discover exactly what Grenham means by some of the words.


----------



## KMK (Jan 22, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> I certainly would not want to exclude the corporate aspects of the means of grace. Sacrament, of course, is done in an exclusively corporate setting. One does not get baptized (at least normally; Scripture does have an exception to this!) on one's own. Word and prayer have both individual aspects and corporate aspects, since both are done in both settings. Certainly, Ken, you raise a good point: our spiritual growth in knowledge and application of Scriptures' truths happens in a community. Certainly, in my own life, it has been other people who have taught me far far more than I have ever learned just by myself. Even books can be considered corporate, since one is joining the conversation that has extended for many long centuries.



The same could be said of PB!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2008)

KMK said:


> That's excellent stuff, Andrew! Now I will have to get out my OED and discover exactly what Grenham means by some of the words.



Hmm, I thought he was perspicuous, but I reckon the OED counts as one of the ordinary means for understanding Puritan writings.


----------

